

Adobe CSS Animation Editor demo (HTML5) - GR8K
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKaJ6jEPXGE

======
not_an_alien
Awesome.

Can we create banners in HTML5 and start hating on HTML5 already?

~~~
pan69
That's right. HTML has finally caught up with what Flash has been capable of
for many years. It's not the technology, it's how people use it. The Flash
Player I could easily turn off, HTML5 I can't. The ad industry can't wait to
start pushing HTML5 ads.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Do people really not remember the time when adverts were animated GIFs?

Adverts were blocked before Flash, non-Flash ads are being blocked right now
by various means, and they will continue to be blocked in the glorious
HTML5-ad supported future.

